# ERIK N�RDING Grading Systems...



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

*ERIK NØRDING Grading Systems...*

I've seen them numbered starting from #1 and up, as well as lettered ranging from A and beyond...Most claiming state that the latter nomenclatures are of a lower standard. 
So where does "0" fall in?


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ERIK NØRDING Grading Systems...*

And so, upon receiving it, I've had the pleasure of savoring several blends from this pipe. Can't beat the below $50. winning bid.
What I like most about it is the dry clean smoke it delivers. And the stem is quite comfy, though it does get a little hot if packed a bit tight. 
May end up being one of those pipes that I'll dedicate to that one blend that smokes the coolest perhaps. 
So far, the best experience I've had so far has been with aired out rubbed spun rolls and loosely packed.


----------



## steinr1 (Oct 22, 2010)

*Re: ERIK NØRDING Grading Systems...*

Very nice looking pipe! Just the sort of thing I smoke myself.

If the cake hasn't built up much as yet, I'd give the pipe a chance in terms of smoking hot. A good layer of cake can transform things (as can getting used to the pipe in general).


----------



## piperdown (Jul 19, 2009)

*Re: ERIK NØRDING Grading Systems...*

Jack, that is one beautiful looking pipe! Congrats on the purchase.


----------



## splattttttt (May 17, 2012)

*Re: ERIK NØRDING Grading Systems...*

Thanks guys. Agreed the cake is missing as the pipe had been reamed down to the bare bone.
First 1/4 smokes superb, than the harshness begins, followd by the heat.
The bowl diameter on it is quite large and this is often a challenge for me.


----------

